

Adventures in Cardiology - jodrellblank
http://adventuresincardiology.com/

======
danwalter
Well said. These guys are very eager to be on the cutting edge and often have
little regard for the consequences.

------
jodrellblank
I submit this because it is a good and interesting read, and because it raises
many points about the difference between being an industry specialist and
using a new procedure and being the person on the receiving end of said new
procedure.

